# Origin Of Word Waheguru



## Hardip Singh (Aug 3, 2016)

On page 1402 of SGGS ji, Guru sahib wrote :-
Whaeguruwhaeguruwhaeguruwahejio
and when we separated the words in this , it became
Whaeguru Whaeguru Waheguru Wahe jio.
How some body did it ??
It could have been as
Whae Guru Whae Guru Whae Guru Whae jio.
Entirely different meaning !!!!!!!!
Can someone guide me the truth, please ?


----------



## swarn bains (Aug 3, 2016)

Word waheguru is written in sggs by bhatt gyand on page 1403. this is how it is derived.. before that page 1402 by bhatt Parmanand  and many other places as well by our gurus it is written as wah guru wah guru. when we grammatically unite the two words wah and guru it becomes waheguru or wahiguru whatever you take.In sikhism hinduism and sufisim guru is considered as God. So while praising the guru and combining the two words  Gyand made it as God. I hope it helps. the other place word wahiguru is in bhai Gurdas wars , war 1 page 20. he actually copied from sggs and made his own, but it is completely illogical


----------

